# Program, welches Winamp ähnelt??[solved]

## ACE2xxx

Hallo leute...

Suche für meine gute Laune mal ein Prog, welches die Eigenschaften von Winamp besitz. Sprich, Internet Radio, Video, TV usw.....oder gibts auch Winamp für Linux?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.....

MFG ACELast edited by ACE2xxx on Sat May 14, 2005 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

xmms ist der absolute Klone von winamp. Selbst die skins von winamp funktionieren (teilweise).

----------

## sarahb523

amarok ist auch zu empfehlen. Allerdings bevorzuge ich xmms obwohl es weniger Featueres hat... keine Ahnung warum ich xmms bevorzuge, aber ganz subjektiv ist es mir sympathischer  :Very Happy: 

ciao

sarah

----------

## l3u

 *slick wrote:*   

> xmms ist der absolute Klone von winamp

 

Nur, daß xmms net so verbuggt und Spywarefrei ist ;-) Für Streams, Videos, etc. würd ich aber dann doch den (g)mplayer vorschlagen.

----------

## ACE2xxx

Danke euch! :Wink: 

Habe es mir gerade drauf gezogen....hört sich verdammt gut an! :Wink: 

finde aber keine online Radio Funktion! :Sad: 

Muss bestimmt noch was an Plugins ziehen...was würdet ihr so für Empfehlenswert halten?

MFG ACE

----------

## misterjack

Ich kann den Beep Media Player nur empfehlen. Für gtk-basierende (Gnome etc) Systeme sieht der bedeutend besser aus. Der basiert auf XMMS

----------

## ACE2xxx

leider leider habe ich mir KDE gezogen!

MFG ACE

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> finde aber keine online Radio Funktion!
> 
> 

 

Versuch mal streamtuner. Der holt Dir alles von www.shoutcast.com und übergibt es dem Abspieler Deiner Wahl.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich kann Amarok nur empfehlen. Gerade wenn du KDE verwendest, ist das eigentlich der optimale Mediaplayer.

Wenn du einfach nur so eine Playlist hören willst, tut es aber eigentlich jeder Player (xmms, bmp, kaboodle, kaffeine, mplayer, amarok oder einer der vielen Konsolen-ncurses-Player), im Prinzip ist es egal, Amarok bietet eben nur viele Extrafunktionen und Verwaltungs- und Katalogfunktionen für deine Musiksammlung.

ChrisM

----------

## Arudil

wenn du mit xmms radiostreams (ich gehe einfach mal von shoutcast aus) anhören willst, musst du unbedingt "mad" aus deinen USE Flags rausnehmen!

Dann klappts auch mit den Streams  :Wink: 

(nur so, weil ich da heute selber drübergestolpert bin (da gehört eigentlich ne einfo ins ebuild, wenn man mad eingeschalten hat.. mMn))

----------

## COiN3D

 *slick wrote:*   

> xmms ist der absolute Klone von winamp. Selbst die skins von winamp funktionieren (teilweise).

 

Aber nur die Classic-Skins, Modern Skin Support bleibt aus. Nun, es gibt auch noch einige Alternativen zu XMMS. Wie bereits erwähnt etwa Amarok, oder lamip mit einem passendem Frontend.

----------

## ACE2xxx

boooah!!!

Das sind aber einige nützliche Infos! Danke! :Wink: 

Werde mich mal heute nach drüber setzen! mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!!!!

MFG ACE

Nochmal Danke! :Wink:  [closed]

----------

## fennex

 *slick wrote:*   

> xmms ist der absolute Klone von winamp. Selbst die skins von winamp funktionieren (teilweise).

 

Das gilt aber nur für Winamp 2.x, denn der 5er hat ne geniale Library-Funktion, die ich noch in keinem Linux Programm gesehen hab, aber sehr gern sehen würde.

Fennex

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

wer eine gute Winamp 5 ähnliche Library sucht, kann sich auch mal wxMusik anschauen. Ich habe es aber unter Linux leider noch nicht zum laufen gebracht, da die Abhängigkeiten ziemlich krass sind.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass es noch keine Player (mit wenig Abhängigkeiten) mit einer guten Library gibt.

Gruß, TimLast edited by timbo2k on Sun May 15, 2005 2:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pawlak

 *fennex wrote:*   

> Das gilt aber nur für Winamp 2.x, denn der 5er hat ne geniale Library-Funktion, die ich noch in keinem Linux Programm gesehen hab, aber sehr gern sehen würde.
> 
> 

 

Wie sieht diese Library Funktion aus? Wirklich genial fand ich die bei Winamp nicht, hab winamp 5.x aber auch nur sehr kurz getestet. Gute Library Funktionen haben Zinf und Amarok. Zinf ist aber viel zu verbuggt. Amarok dagegen bietet alles was ich brauche (nur gtk wäre besser als qt :/)

----------

## fennex

Winamp5 hat meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr gute Suchfunktion - in etwa "find as you type". Außerdem kann man schnell verschiedene Alben ranholen ohne erst durch die ewige Liste von Interpreten zu scrollen wir bei Amarok. xmms ist da noch viel schlechter bzw. kaum zu verwenden (z.b. suchen).

Ich erhebe meine Stimme für ein gutes Audio-Tool für Linux oder Crossplatform.  :Smile: 

Fennex

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *fennex wrote:*   

> Winamp5 hat meiner Ansicht nach eine sehr gute Suchfunktion - in etwa "find as you type". Außerdem kann man schnell verschiedene Alben ranholen ohne erst durch die ewige Liste von Interpreten zu scrollen wir bei Amarok. xmms ist da noch viel schlechter bzw. kaum zu verwenden (z.b. suchen).
> 
> Ich erhebe meine Stimme für ein gutes Audio-Tool für Linux oder Crossplatform.  

 

wie wärs, wenn du

1) mal mit entwicklnern von amarok/xmms oder ähnlichem kontakt aufnimmst und einen feature request startest? oder wie wärs,

2) wenn du selber anfängst was zu entwickeln, anstatt hier (wo es eh keiner hört) irgendwas zu fordern....  :Rolling Eyes: 

ausserdem: "search as you type" is in xmms und amarok auch drinnen...

----------

## Gekko

 *timbo2k wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> wer eine gute Winamp 5 ähnliche Library sucht, kann sich auch mal wxMusik anschauen. Ich habe es aber unter Linux leider noch nicht zum laufen gebracht, da die Abhängigkeiten ziemlich krass sind.
> 
> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass es noch keine Player (mit wenig Abhängigkeiten) mit einer guten Library gibt.
> ...

 

Rhythmbox hat eigentlich fast die gleiche Funktionalität wie xwMusik. Gucks dir einfach mal an. Ist IMHO gtk

----------

## timbo2k

Ich nutze weder KDE noch GNOME und habe auch kein Bedarf mir die ganzen Bibliotheken und den ganzen Kram zu installieren nur um einen vernünftigen Player zu haben. Ich bevorzuge immer Anwedungen die so wenig Abhängigkeiten haben wie möglich. Aber so an sich schaut Rhythmbox schon gazn vernünftig aus.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## mrsteven

Wofür braucht ihr denn alle eine Medienbibliothek, wenn es Verzeichnisse und lange, aussagekräftige Dateinamen gibt? :Razz:  Mit dem ganzen Library-Bloat hat man eigentlich nur Ärger, man denke an verschobene oder gelöschte Dateien... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## timbo2k

@mrsteven:

So eine Library kann hier und da sehr hilfreich sein, wenn ich zum Beispiel noch nie gespielte Songs hören will oder alle Lieder die älter als ein bestimmtes Jahr sind, und und und. Wenn du dafür kein Bedarf hast, dann ist das ja gut aber urteile nicht darüber was andere brauchen und was nicht.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## mrsteven

Tschuldigung, war nicht böse gemeint, habe mich nur gewundert... :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> leider leider habe ich mir KDE gezogen!
> 
> MFG ACE

  leider ? gsd  :Very Happy:  , also streamtuner ist generell vergleichbar mit den online radios aus winamp5, als besten KDE player(wenn auch einfach) kann ich  NOATUN  empfehlen, hat keine dummen spielerein, macht einfach was es soll, natuerlich habe ich auch Mplayer,Gxine,Kaffeine   ect drauf, aber zu 99% nehme ich NOATUN für avi+mp3+mpg... wenn du ONLINE RADIOS meinst die es bei dir local gibt, kann ich dir eigenlich nur  MPLAYERPLUG-IN  empfehlen(kissfm,rs2(berlin)) da das irgendwie das einzige war was WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER streams abspielen konnte mit allen anderen hatte ich da nur aerger  , zum thema onlineTV unter linux habe ich "noch" gar keine infos (kein interesse) MFG

PS :  XMMS  mag ich garnicht, das kann ausser MP3 nix  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> MPLAYERPLUG-IN empfehlen(kissfm,rs2(berlin)) da das irgendwie das einzige war was WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER streams abspielen konnte 

 

ich kann mich erinnern, dir mal "aviplay" aus dem paket "avifile" empfohlen zu haben - works quite well here...

 *Quote:*   

>   XMMS  mag ich garnicht, das kann ausser MP3 nix 

 

schon mal die elendslange liste von plugins gesehehn?  :Rolling Eyes: 

naja, jeder wie er will  :Smile: 

----------

## Mgiese

zu xmms ... koennte ich mir ja nochmal anschaun  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  wenn ich zeit habe...

stimmt kann mich an deinen tipp sogar erinnern, habe auch aviplay draufgemacht(damals)  :Wink:   aber leider konnte ich damit die genannten media streams NICHT abspielen ...  :Sad:  hast du das evl mit speziellen flags oder so emerged ? heisst es emerged oder gemerged ? mfg

----------

